# Fischerkennung



## Philo91 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bordies,
 mein Angelkollege hat diesen Fisch gestern beim Nachtangeln gefunden.Er weiss die Art nicht aber mir glaubt er auch nicht :r
Also bitte helft ihm und mir 

Köder 3 Mais auf 8 Haken um 22:10

Danke #6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

stinknormales Rotauge #c


----------



## Philo91 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

Hab ich ihm auch gesagt, aber er glaubt mir ja nicht wegen der größe und da es recht schwer ist. #d#q . Aber danke für die Hilfe  Jetzt werd ich ihn erstmal am Telefon rundlaufen lassen


----------



## Nils.M (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

Ich denke nicht dass dieser Fisch ein Rotauge ist.Sieht mehr aus wie eine Rotfeder.Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher.#6


----------



## bous hh (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

rotauge


----------



## stefan-77 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

Wenn der Bauchflossenansatz mit dem Rückenflossenansatz auf einer Linie liegt ist es ein Rotauge....


----------



## Franky (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

AUf dem Foto mangels Größe bescheiden zu erkennen, aber aufgrund des nicht gekielten Ansatzes der Afterflosse, ist das für mich ein Rotauge!
Die Linie von Rücken zu Bauchflosse ist zwar auch nur zu erahnen, aber einen Versatz der Rückenflosse nach hinten kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## lahn mann (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

Rotauge!


----------



## Katteker (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*



Nils.M schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass dieser Fisch ein Rotauge ist.Sieht mehr aus wie eine Rotfeder.Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher.#6



Wer sich nicht sicher ist, muss sich eindeutige Merkmale raussuchen. Je mehr passen, desto sicherer kann man den Fisch bestimmen, also:

1. Bild ist leider unscharf, ich zähle aber ca. 46 Schuppen auf den Seitenlinie. Rotfeder hat i.d.R. ca. 40-42 Schuppen, Rotauge 39-48 Schuppen --> passt also besser für Rotauge.

2. Der Rückenflossenansatz ist anscheinend über dem Ansatz der Bauchflossen --> Merkmal Rotauge

3. Das Maul sieht endständig aus --> Rotauge, Rotfeder wäre oberständig.

Allg. Färbung des Fisches sieht für mich auch nach Rotauge aus, dieses ist aber natürlich ein sehr weiches Merkmal. Dass das Auge nicht rot ist muss nichts bedeuten.

Daher, trotz des schlechten Fotos, für mich klar ein Rotauge.

Das Foto ist zum Bestimmen aber wie gesagt nicht schön. Beim nächsten mal mach bitte Detailfotos wichtiger Merkmale, stell z.B. die Flossen auf damit man die Form erkennt, versuche möglichst scharfe Fotos zum Schuppenzählen zu machen bzw. zähle am echten Fisch, das ist einfacher usw. 

Ist das hier bekannt?: So unterscheidet man ähnliche Friedfische PDF, 2,4 MB.

War mal als kleines Heftchen im Blinker, kann man sich aber auch ausdrucken und selber ein Heftchen basteln. Ist ganz gut gemacht, finde ich.


----------



## maflomi01 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

rotauge wenn zweifel wegen der größe noch da sind von wegen ein rotauge kann doch garnicht so groß werden der kaufe sich eine Blinker Zeitung und suche die Hitparade und dann sollten alle zweifel weggewischt sein das können richtig kleine Monster werden


----------



## zanderzone (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

Nun mal ehrlich! Wenn man hier kein Rotauge erkennt, dann sollte man sich wirklich mal überlegen ob das Hobby das richtige für ihn ist!


----------



## Sneep (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischerkennung*

Hallo,

es ist ein Rotauge.

Trotzdem ist der Fisch schwierig zu bestimmen.

Es passt alles, bis auf das Hauptmerkmal, das rote Auge.

Es ist eben nicht egal ob dieses Merkmal fehlt.

Das Rot kann nach dem Tod des Fisches aber deutlich verblassen.

Und er sieht ja ziemlich tot aus.

Wenn man sich  das Auge genau ansieht, gibt es im oberen Bereich des Auges noch rote Pigmente.

Alles andere wie Flossenformel und Beschuppung passen.

Wie man aber auf Rotfeder kommen kann, bleibt mir schleierhaft.

Bei der Rotfeder steht die Rückenflosse deutlich hinter der Bauchflosse. Zudem ist das Maul deutlich oberständig. 

Beides Fehlanzeige.


SNeeP


----------

